# Convertible car in Spain



## Mouton (Mar 17, 2013)

My wife wants to looks for a second Spanish car, A convertible. I would like to ask other forum members if this kind of car is safe enough to run around town in, I've read a few posts about bag snatchers from open tops whilst the car is at traffic lights etc, Also if there any recommendations from others for reputable car dealers in the Costa Blanca area. Hope to hear back soon, thank you in advance.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mouton said:


> My wife wants to looks for a second Spanish car, A convertible. I would like to ask other forum members if this kind of car is safe enough to run around town in, I've read a few posts about bag snatchers from open tops whilst the car is at traffic lights etc, Also if there any recommendations from others for reputable car dealers in the Costa Blanca area. Hope to hear back soon, thank you in advance.


Convertibles are safe and popular although not always comfortable in hot sun. I drove one the first few years we were here. I wouldn't leave my bag or any other valuables in an easily accessible place whether in Malaga or Macclesfield. Convertibles have boots!

Sorry but can't help with the car, not my neck of the woods.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They also collect alot of dust and as MYPG9 says, arent particularly comfortable in the hot sun. One of our guests hired one while visiting us once and in the end, they rarely put the top down - it was too hot, especially the seats (TOP TIP: dont sit on them when they've been in the sun, especially not in shorts lol), too dusty and everything blows around too much. "Horses for courses" though!

Maybe hire one to try out???

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I recently bought a second-hand Freelander Sport which is a kind of convertible in that you can remove the rear part in spring/summer and replace with a removable hood. You get the best of both worlds then.
Jo's advice is sensible too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...If memory serves, my visitors also complained that they got covered in dust while driving and it would stick to them due to perspiration. so they'd then need a shower on returning lol

I dont think you see many on the roads in Spain, which maybe tells a tale???

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

With any vehicle purchase in Spain, have a look at what everybody else in that area is using, the chances are that the most common are the most suitable.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> With any vehicle purchase in Spain, have a look at what everybody else in that area is using, the chances are that the most common are the most suitable.


Yes a convertible will not be any good for carting dogs/cement/firewood/fridges/bricks around, but I fancy the OP never had that kind of use in mind.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The most common might be broken-down old furgonetas, very common round here.
I think the OP might be aiming at something different...

What local people do might not be what British retirees might prefer..


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Geta a moto! All the benefit of a topless car (except space to carry things or people lol), but much more convenient to park!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Geta a moto! All the benefit of a topless car (except space to carry things or people lol), but much more convenient to park!


No by the time you have kitted up you will be half way there here in Spain, now if you want a convertible then get one, a proper one.

A Super 7 !


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

VFR said:


> No by the time you have kitted up you will be half way there here in Spain, now if you want a convertible then get one, a proper one.
> 
> A Super 7 !


They used to be better...until this chap bought one! 

Simon Cowell ditches his huge Bentley to take brand new lightweight kit car for a spin | Daily Mail Online


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Mouton said:


> My wife wants to looks for a second Spanish car, A convertible. I would like to ask other forum members if this kind of car is safe enough to run around town in, I've read a few posts about bag snatchers from open tops whilst the car is at traffic lights etc, Also if there any recommendations from others for reputable car dealers in the Costa Blanca area. Hope to hear back soon, thank you in advance.


A few months ago I imported a LHD convertible from the UK. Never driven one before, so absolutely loving using it as it was intended and blasting around in the winter and spring sunshine. Perhaps in the full summer there will be some days when it is more comfortable to have the roof up and AC on but for me, this is a small price to pay. 

As with the OP, mine is a second car so do not need to worry about using it for all the boring practical stuff. I would say that if worried about bag snatchers etc when driving in town then keep valuables out of sight, keep the doors locked and have the windows up when stopped at lights etc.

When parking in town I always pay a few cents and use the underground carpark as it is safer and keeps it cool, mind you I would do this with any car. Where I live, the locals grudge paying for this, so the added benefit is it is nearly always quiet and your car hopefully stands a better chance of not being bashed by others.

Hope you find something nice.


----------



## beglap01 (Mar 11, 2014)

I shipped a convertible to our home near La Manga from the UK. Wouldn't be without it even on the hot sunny days in the summer - would thoroughly recommend. However as previously stated it is wise to pop valuables in the boot.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Given the UK weather, you could ask the same of whether you should buy a convertible in the UK. But they sell well, so there's your answer.


----------

